# Control Unleashed but which one



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

In my previous thread, I believed my 5 month old has some fear at home. Not sure if it's just a phase or imprinted. I decided to buy the control unleashed book but noticed there was a normal one and a puppy program. Should I take the normal since my pup is already reacting? Puppy program seems to be just a guide to prevent future problems, maybe not fix them.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I have the _Control Unleashed_ book -- a dog class I did with Minna used it as the basis for the class. I took the class with Minna when she was about 1.5-years old. Loved it. I think you should definitely get that one, as it's a book you could use for the dog's life -- not just the puppyhood stage. I loved the book for Minna, definitely taught me some useful tips for training and making her more confident.

HOWEVER, as I have never seen the puppy book [and I am _no_ expert on any of that stuff] I have no idea if that may be more of what will help you.


----------

